# Elba, AL, F, 1-2 yrs, white



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Very rural shelter, virtually no exposure for adoption. 



> Quote: The Female white shep is young, maybe 1.5 yrs - pic attached, tested her temperament - OK to touch her tail, hug her neck, look at her teeth, take her food, did not test with other animal on the food. She alerts when other dogs lunge from their kennels at her, however, she does not return the lunge, just "alerts" - for most part she was too anxious to get past them to get outside. She did chase a loose cat on the grounds, to the wood line, but not into the woods.
> 
> Happy to provide further information if needed. Where are you located, we regularly schedule transports. What are your requirements for rescue.
> 
> ...


Jane is a very good behavior assesser. I am possibly going to Dothan Thursday and probably could make arrangements to bring her back to Montgomery if someone is interested in getting her. I have no place to put her and am not accepting any more into my rescue at this time.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)




----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

OMG! Gorgeous!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Beautiful girl.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Bump for the pretty white girl.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Bump for the AL white girl


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Yikes! She is one little cutie!


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

bump


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)




----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

bump for another beautiful AL girl.


----------

